#ubuntu-budgie 2017-01-30
<rania> hi
<niyasc> Hi,
<niyasc> Just checking out IRC.
<fossfreedom_> aye - and welcome niyasc !
<niyasc> Thank you, btw, do you think that, we need to include irc icon on bottom of welcome app? Or just on chat room page.
<fossfreedom_> think we should include it at the bottom as well - here is a support channel
<fossfreedom_> niyasc: unlike gitter though - I think in the chat room page probably need a one line to say "remember to stay logged in (our use an IRC bouncer) because you will not be notified of any replies"
<fossfreedom_> ... or something along those lines.
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-01-31
<rania> good afternoon :-D
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-02-04
<fossfreedom_> NICK fossfreedom
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-01-29
<japa2> Hey still trying to install this with no luck it gives me an error when trying to install the bootloader says something about cannot install in dm-0
<japa2> What's a likely cause?
<japa2> Wish me luck I partitioned manually which I've borked multiple times
<japa2> Worked
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-01-30
<japa> Hey so I've gotten my Ubuntu budgie installed (loving so far) can I get some info about the config files and their location
<fossfreedom> japa, dconf-editor / gsettings
<fossfreedom> budgie uses dconf more most of its config
<japa> Thanks
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-02-03
<zulu801> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  dayeglb: enoch85 bashfulrobot freakyy ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<zulu801> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  xuktaf: freakyy Raqbit flexiondotorg ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<zulu801> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  nqowyf: sorinello el fossfreedom ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<zulu801> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  ntjpekquug: ubottu bluesabre fossfreedom ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<zulu801> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  ffrppukgfi: el enoch85 mpmc ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<zulu801> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  btvnolh: flexiondotorg ubottu enoch85 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<zulu801> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  euhyhhyiz: bashfulrobot fossfreedom ubuntulog3 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<zulu801> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  jdzdyqirh: mpmc gryphon flexiondotorg ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<zulu801> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  dbrgvqj: ryanpcmcquen flexiondotorg bluesabre ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<zulu801> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  rwrcnhwt: ryanpcmcquen flexiondotorg bashfulrobot ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<zulu801> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  pwsquvnsex: bluesabre freakyy NoCode ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<joshter> hi guys! where can i download the budgie version
#ubuntu-budgie 2019-01-29
<ghostnik11> i have a program that i had to install using sudo make install. now i can call the program from terminal, but i want to put the program in the dock so i don't have to go to terminal each time to use it. how can i
<bashfulrobot> Ghostnikll : you would need to create a desktop file.
<bashfulrobot> This is just some background on the spec itself. https://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html
<bashfulrobot> But I find this article a little more approachable.
<bashfulrobot> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/desktop_entries
#ubuntu-budgie 2019-01-31
<snake2k> Hi all, how do I enable nonfree, 3rd party, or proprietary repos on ubuntu budgie?
#ubuntu-budgie 2020-01-29
<tyranade> hey guys im running ubuntu budgie 19.10 with a dual display setup and a lot of applications open up on my right hand display which is not set as deault my left hand one is
<tyranade> some apps like spotify remember where they where closed but a lot of other apps open on the wrong monitor
<bashfulrobot> tyranade: if I remember correctly, remembering positions is not currently supported in the budgie desktop. I've seen references to people using `devilspie2` to script up and remember window positions.
<bashfulrobot> For example here is a link to a thread where one of the lead developers on the budgie desktop itself is using this tool. https://www.reddit.com/r/SolusProject/comments/9b73u6/saving_restoring_a_session_in_solus/ (Joshua)
<bashfulrobot> fossfreedom: is my assumption correct?
#ubuntu-budgie 2020-02-01
<thenori> Hey y'all! Ever since I installed poetry, I've been getting an unusual error on login. I was wondering if y'all could help!
<thenori> https://photos.app.goo.gl/8cBGxmtyfzGkb5aZ8
<thenori>  https://github.com/thenorili/01dotfiles/blob/master/.profile
<bashfulrobot> thenori: I would ping the poetry community. We are not familiar with the app. Looks like some of the poetry entries in your .profile file are throwing those errors.
<Dekkard> are there any issues with pulse audio on AMD ?
<bashfulrobot> Dekkard not that i heard.
<tomreyn> yes, there are graphics problems with AMD Zen2 + integrated (AMD) graphics on some kernels currently.
<tomreyn> err, also with distorted sound (pulseaudio) on Zen2
<tomreyn> but i don't have those bug ids handy
<bashfulrobot> tomreyn: thank you for the additional insight.
<tomreyn> bashfulrobot: in hindsight, this wasn't very helpful without additional links ;), but i was too lazy with Dekkard already gone.
<bashfulrobot> Well I still considered it helpful, because now I'm a little more informed.
<tomreyn> glad i could help (a tiny bit) then :)
